

Study: 49% of entrepreneurs report having a mental health condition [pdf] - randomname2
http://www.michaelafreemanmd.com/Research_files/Are%20Entrepreneurs%20Touched%20with%20Fire%20%28pre-pub%20n%29%204-17-15.pdf

======
paulhauggis
I see Aaron Swartz as the model for this study, but I don't think he was a
very good example of an 'entrepreneur'. He disliked business and making money
and this wasn't a secret.

I would classify him as a community organizer and political activist.

